# Oak transplating time ?



## Cvetka (Feb 3, 2007)

Hy!

Im new on this forum so sorry on my english.
I am a student and im preparing my diploma about Oaks...

Now i have two questions that i couldnt find about transplateing young oak.
So can somebody please help me and answer it to me.

Questions:

1. When is the right time to transplate the 3-month old oak (q.rubra,q.robur,q.petrae) ?

2. Do the plants (oak) have to have the real leafs or germinated leafs ?


Im talking about for young oaks.


Best regards,
Cvetka


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Feb 6, 2007)

Cvetka said:


> Hy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#1: As a general rule, spring is the best for transplanting. Especially right when the buds are beginning to swell for the season. If the trees are alrealy in full leaf and you are not doing too much root distrubance you can transplant them just about anytime.

#2: Can you better explain this question? Are you asking if you should wait until the trees develop theri first "true leaves" as opposed to the little embryonic leaves that first appear? If so, you should wait until they produce their "true leaves" (i.e. the leaves that look like the leaves for that species)
Good Luck!


----------

